# Phone



## Carl001 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi all,

I've just moved into the area and currently sorting out the mountain of things that need to be done so I can settle! 

I am looking to get a new iPhone and a calling package. - I'm not sure of the best way of going about it. I'm in the area for at least 2 years so a contract could work. Not sure whether to buy the phone from Apple (of if anyone know any other place?) and then get a sim only deal or if anyone knows of any deals at the moment?

Thank you.

Carl


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Carl001 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just moved into the area and currently sorting out the mountain of things that need to be done so I can settle!
> 
> ...


Carl

Try the links below - 

3HK | iPhone

https://www.hkcsl.com/en/New-iPhone-Service-Plan/


----------



## Carl001 (Aug 12, 2015)

Thank you! ... I visited the 2 shops today. CSL seem to be better and cheaper.


----------

